# ¿ como se llama este aparato y donde comprarlo ?



## hackerduero (Jul 25, 2005)

Hola. Hace tiempo vi un termometro que tenia una caja de plastico con un indicador de LCD ?para mostrar la temperatura ( y creo que la humedad relativa). Tenia un cable que acababa en una punta metalica. lo que me llamo la atensión era que mostraba la temperatura de forma practicamente instantanea. Recuerdo ir con el dentro de un coche, y poniendo la punta del cable "al aire" daba la temperatura ambiente. Cuando lo toque con las manos en 1 o 2 segundos me marco mi temperatura 36.5.... ¿ Alguien sabe si este aparato tiene un nombre especifico, o simplemente termometro ? ¿ cuanto cuesta ? ¿ donde lo compro?


----------



## MaMu (Jul 25, 2005)

Es simplemente un termómetro, la unica diferencia es que es microprocesado, lo cual da una agilidad enorme en cuando a la conversion A/D, y al manejo de LCD. Puedes armarlo tu mismo, puedes armar hasta 4 sensores de temperatura y un indicador de humedad relativa, y un muestreo en un display de LCD. Todo realizado con Pic.


----------



## hackerduero (Jul 26, 2005)

¿ y no sabras si lo venden en algun sitio ya construido ?


----------



## MaMu (Jul 26, 2005)

hackerduero dijo:
			
		

> ¿ y no sabras si lo venden en algun sitio ya construido ?



Si, aquí en Argentina en muchos lados. Pero no se de donde eres tu.


----------



## hackerduero (Jul 27, 2005)

sou d España


----------



## MaMu (Jul 27, 2005)

Sinceramente desconozco donde podrian venderlo en tu pais, de todas maneras estoy averiguandote si por aqui realizan la venta desde internet al exterior. Recuerda que la politica del foro no permite la comercialización ni venta de servicios de ninguna índole, por lo tanto todo dato averiguado debe ser enviado por otro medio, como el mail.

Saludos.


----------



## hackerduero (Jul 28, 2005)

no t epreocupes. Ya busco por España- Prefiero comprarlo en una tienda fisica


----------



## ocv34 (Ago 5, 2005)

Este aparato que dices podría ser un calibrador digital de temperatura o un analizador de temperatura como comúnmente le dicen en donde trabajo, y el cable que mencionas se llama thermocople, hay para medir la temperatura de liquidos, para aire, superficies y hasta laser.


----------



## leojona (Ago 18, 2005)

este aparato lo utilizaban mucho en donde yo trabajaba , se lo poniamos a unos equipos y los conseguis con el nombre de termohigrometro vienen con y sin sonda para exterior 8)


----------



## GUILLERMO GUADALUPE (Ago 19, 2005)

Termómetro digital es su nombre. en www.radioshack.com (esto no es un comercial) hay varios modelos disponibles, además con otras prestaciones.
Si podrías, (si tienes experiencia en montajes prácticos), enfrentar la construcción de uno, claro si tienes acceso a los componentes necesarios.


----------



## toplero (Ago 26, 2005)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Es simplemente un termómetro, la unica diferencia es que es microprocesado, lo cual da una agilidad enorme en cuando a la conversion A/D, y al manejo de LCD. Puedes armarlo tu mismo, puedes armar hasta 4 sensores de temperatura y un indicador de humedad relativa, y un muestreo en un display de LCD. Todo realizado con Pic.


y cual es el circuito??


----------



## MaMu (Ago 26, 2005)

toplero dijo:
			
		

> MaMu dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira este enlace, http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm#LM35 , aqui hay uno muy facil de construir con Pic, hasta 4 sensores de temperatura. Hay muchisimos circuitos dando vueltas por la web. El que yo menciono anda a la perfeccion.

Saludos.


----------



## astrohurt (Sep 14, 2005)

mamu y no tienes algun circuito sencillo para realizar los termometros digitales


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Fíjate en este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/necesito-sensor-temperatura-lea-computadora-270/

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## astrohurt (Sep 14, 2005)

gracias marcelo

otra consulta, como puedo armar un datalogger, podre desarmar una calculadora con memoria? para que me guarde las temperaturas que registre.  espero haberme expresado bien 


desde ya gracias

astrohurt


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 15, 2005)

Ese es un proyecto muy interesante y de muchas aplicaciones.

Te doy solo una idea general de como se podría realizar uno que sea autónomo.

Utilizando el mismo PIC, sus rutinas deberían almacenar en su eeprom las temperaturas medidas cada  X tiempo.

Dependiendo del PIC que uses y de como hagas la codificación, podrás almacenar unos pocos miles de datos.

El circuito debe tener además, una interfaz desde donde puedas descargar los datos hacia un computador o a una palm por ejemplo. Esto quiere decir, rutinas de comunicación. Un PIC con USART te facilitaría mucho las cosas.

Por lo tanto debes desarrollar un software para leer la memoria del PIC y presentar los valores. Así, conectando el circuito al PC, podrás enviar un comando de lectura al PIC (el código ascii de un solo caracter bastaría) y éste comandaría la descarga de datos de la eeprom hacia el computador. 

También podrías hacerlo algo más complejo y dependiendo de la aplicación. Por ejemplo, diseñar  el firmware para que sobrepasado un umbral de temperatura previamente establecido, procediera a grabarse en la eeprom.
El circuito deberá estar monitoreando la temperatura cada X segundos (o minutos, horas, como decidas), comparar con el umbral y decidir si grabar o no el valor.
Adicionalmente, el software del PC podría ser el encargado de variar el umbral enviándolo al PIC, el cual podrías tener almacenado en una posición específica de la eeprom dedicada a eso.

Si lo haces de esta forma es decir, utilizando la idea del umbral, el firmware debe poder grabar la hora cuando ocurre el evento (cuando la temperatura medida sobrepasa el umbral), lo que implica tener rutinas de reloj incorporadas y no solo contadores.

Si decides que el logger de temperaturas esté siempre unido a un computador por medio de uno de sus puerto, entonces las cosas se facilitarían un poco pues casi todo lo realizaría el PC y el circuito solo funcionaría como una sonda. La idea es prácticamente la misma, solo que en vez de almacenar las mediciones en la eeprom, las envíaría directamente al PC.

Fíjate en este link para que tomes ideas:
http://www.pstec.de/logger/#T1

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## astrohurt (Sep 16, 2005)

si bien es cierto que en la pagina que das aparece el PIC 16c73B, que diferencia habria en ocupar alguno de estos

PIC16F628
PIC16F628 A
PIC16F84
PIC16F877

desde ya, gracias marcelo


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 16, 2005)

Bueno astrohurt, las diferencias son varias y entre las más notables son los pines que posee el chip (40, 28, 20, 16, 8), librería de instrucciones, osciladores, Timers, entradas de interrupciones, puertos y otras cosas más.

La página a la que hice referencia utiliza componentes de montaje superficial, a fin de reducir el tamaño del circuito y el consumo de potencia, entre otras cosas. Fíjate que el mismo es alimentado por una pila (creo que es una CR2032 de 3 volt, pero no estoy seguro) para su funcionamiento

Para saber las diferencias y ver si se puede migrar el circuito , lo mejor es hechar mano a las datasheets:

Aquí están:

PIC 16F7x : http://www.suoxun.com/JSZL/16F73.pdf#search='16f73%20data%20sheet'

PIC 16F62x : http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/40300c.pdf#search='16f628%20data%20sheet'

PIC 16F684  : http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/41202C.pdf

PIC 16F87X: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/30292c.pdf

Observa el programa en assembler del proyecto para tener una idea de las instrucciones que utiliza y determinar si el pic que deseas usar las soporta todas o existe una forma alternativa de hacerlas.

Y por último fíjate las características circuitales necesarias (Nro de puertos, entradas de interrupciones, etc) para determinar si el pic que quieres usar tiene disponibilidad para ello.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## astrohurt (Sep 16, 2005)

gracias marcelo


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

puedes diseñar uno tu mismo si estudias electronica pues....

tienes ke ocupar un sensor de temperatura integrado que tenga un tiempo de respuesta bajo..... 
como por ejemplo el TMP36 de ANALOG DEVICES...

con un circuito hecho de componentes de buena calidad puedes obtener un termometro digital muy estable y rapido...


----------

